# Pen box making?



## Rmartin (Apr 9, 2008)

I bought some of the Robert Frost historic maple wood. Enough to make 6 pens and six pen boxes.

Has anyone tried to make pen boxes?

Has anyone tried these small brass hinges from PSI:
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/bhinge.html

I really like the boxes below from PSI. I use them for all my higher end pens. They lazer engrave nicely. The hinge is set into the box. Has anyone used such a hinge?

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/pkboxmpm.html

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 10, 2008)

I don't make boxes and consequently have not used these hinges.  I do know that they are very commonly used in smaller boxes and particularly wooden pen boxes.

I think you would need to make a jig for your drill press, as complete accurancy would be essential.


----------



## Woodlvr (Apr 10, 2008)

WC carries them if you have one close by, save you shipping maybe.


----------



## Hello (Apr 10, 2008)

rockler has those hinges, and another type.....and their less expensive

I'm about to try my hand at making boxes....a dude gave me some cherry that has nostalgic value to him...he wants pens and matching boxes out of it.
I'm going to try two ideas - one is a hinged box and hte other is a sliding lid style box.
I think the hinged box will be easier....but I look forward to the challenge of making a couple jigs that will make the sliding lid boxes easy to make.


----------



## VisExp (Apr 10, 2008)

I have used the small brass hinges from PSI.  They are nice but are not as easy as you would think!  







I would highly recommend you practice on some scrap wood first.  The problem I found was matching the holes in the upper and lower parts of the box.  Because of the way you drill the holes, with the inside of the box facing up to the drill, the left hole of the lower part needs to align with the right hole being drilled for the upper box.  

Basically each hole needs to be exactly the same distance from the edge of the box and also each set of holes needs to be exactly the same distance apart.  If the holes are not the same distance apart on each of the upper and lower parts the box will not open and close smoothly.  If the holes are not the same distance from the edges then the sides of the box will not be flush.   [V]

The depth of the holes is a trial and error thing.  Both holes are drilled to the same depth.  Figure it out on a couple of scrap piece until the two sit flat to each other with the hinge inserted.

I found it easier to drill the holes while the upper and lower pieces were still square and then to cut the bevels by sneaking up on the cut until you had enough of a bevel that the boxes could open.  Also finding the distance the holes needed to be drilled from the back of the box in order to allow room for the bevel was a trail and error thing.

Lastly the hinges get epoxied in and there is surprisingly little depth of the hole for them to be epoxied in by the time you cut the bevel.  Use a very small drop of epoxy or it will all come gushing out and either mar the hinge finish or epoxy the hinge action so it doesn't work.

You might find it easier but I was amazed at how much time I spent on this seemingly simple operation to get it right [:I]


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Apr 10, 2008)

I use that type and size of hinge in the past, I think they are great.

Here is how I align everything up.

I start with the bottom and decide where I want the hinge and make a punch mark. 
Then I place a small glass bead in the punch mark.
Next I align the top lid to the bottom being careful not to knock the bead around.
Once I'm happy with the alignment I wrap a heavy rubber band around the center of the box.
Now I place the box on a solid surface, place a wood block over the area where the glass bead is located and give a couple of nice whacks on the wood so the bead transfers an impression to the top lid.


----------



## Rmartin (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey, thanks for the great info!

I was looking into kerf hinges; they're pretty cheap, but the 2 inch saw blade needed for them is...wait for it...39 dollars!!! I wonder if there's a dremel tool which would work.

I already bought some fancy brass hinges, but I sure do like the hold open at 90 degrees of the inset hinges. I'm thinking the round PSI hinges are the way to go. Of course, they are out of the 5mm drill bit though.

Anyway, thanks again for the tips and tricks


----------



## tntwoodcrafts (Apr 16, 2008)

This may help. I made this tutorial on how I make my boxes for the Mountain Pine Beetle Pens and Pencils I manufacture!
http://tntwoodcrafts.googlepages.com/penboxtutorial

Terry


----------



## Buzz (Apr 16, 2008)

Terry, that is a good tutorial, Thank you.


----------

